# Anyone here got something to say to new CEO let say it here.



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree 100%! I'm mid-south and would shoot IBO no matter what targets. 

over priced walkie talkie


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Can we please allow cameras on the range now?

EVERRYONE has a camera on their phone, and pics of the IBO Worlds are evrywhere...so whats the harm in busting out the pioint and shoot once and a while>?


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

The IBO needs to address safety at all shoots. I went to worlds this year and the officials should have done better getting shooters off ranges or at least informed shooters to stop during the storms. My group did stop and find cover but no officials ever came to inform us. They were all standing under score tent. Also a ski slope is not a good place to set practice ranges. I have heard of 3 serious falls on Defence coarse this yr


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'd like to see a better payout (which will probably only come after reducing costs) and also a focus on fairness. I have really liked the even playing field of a shotgun start (with mixed shooters) but I'm guessing the only way that will happen is in a pro/semi class. Basically most of the stuff I have really enjoyed has been found in ASA but IBO is closer and more convenient for me.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Shoot times ! Shotgun starts !! Random groups !!! Time to move the Erie and Bedford shoot...


----------



## mcfd-1229 (Aug 14, 2010)

Guy should be dq'ed when they stand at the tent and refuse to shoot with someone because they aren't in the same class. If they are on the same range then four people make a group. I shot with a guy at erie that waited about an hour while two or three groups of 3 refused to let him in because he was a different class. I was happy to shoot with him prolly learned more with that group than any other group before.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

cenochs said:


> Shoot times ! Shotgun starts !! Random groups !!! Time to move the Erie and Bedford shoot...


10-4 on that


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cenochs said:


> Shoot times ! Shotgun starts !! Random groups !!! Time to move the Erie and Bedford shoot...


Better payouts too! :thumb:


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Peer groups for every shoot...no more 4 buddies shooting together,shoot times.



Dewayne


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

cenochs said:


> Shoot times ! Shotgun starts !! Random groups !!! Time to move the Erie and Bedford shoot...


here is the answer 100%-------> dont rob the shooters that is the goverments job


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

vabowdog said:


> Peer groups for every shoot...no more 4 buddies shooting together,shoot times.
> 
> 
> 
> Dewayne


Total agree......

over priced walkie talkie


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

better payouts and don't raise the entry fees. shotgun starts and bust up the buddy groups (hate getting bet by No. 2 pencils)

Move the Southern shoots last year there were a total of 68 MBO shooter in the entire southern triple crown with only 16 shooters from GA, AL, FL. Move it to NC VA TN KY have the shoots were your shooters are


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Start a known distance class and shotgun starts


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

known distance class for men and women my wife loves to shoot but can't judge yards at all.


----------



## AdAstraAirow (Aug 22, 2011)

Keeping the shoots moving at a legal and reasonable pace. I experienced 6 hours and 10 minutes to shoot 30 targets and I will never subject myself to that again.

Mark


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Random groups is a must. Shotgun start, assign a start peg and off you go, no turn up and shoot with your besties all in the same class.
Also bring a Provincial champs to Ontario, our club will happily host it


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Please please please find new places to shoot. New places would bring new faces and grow the sport. I have shoot the same courses and lanes in Erie the last 3 years.


----------



## gametaker (Jun 9, 2006)

somewhere in the west please. larger regional shoot not just qualifier.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I think all the classes should be run like the pro and semi pro classes. They give you a shooting time and you show up not knowing who you are with. A true shotgun start would be hard to do with the way the IBO sets their ranges as walk through ranges, which is a nice change from the ASA ranges.

I think the locations should be changed as I heard alot of complaints about shooting the same ranges for years. Shot my first IBO in years this year and I really enjoyed it. I am kinda torn on the target change because now I have to make a decision on my range on whether to buy some rineharts or not.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

How about some supervision on whom ever sets the ranges for the IBO and check max distances and stop setting targets where people have a increased chance of falling and hurting themselves! No since in setting a course for IRONMAN we are archers not tri athletes!!! How hard it is to set the stakes so the shooters have level footing.. It is not fun to stand on hillsides all day.. If you want to do this kind of range sitting keep it to the Bowhunter class all other classes have nothing to do with hunting all others are target shooter classes...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Can't agree with that, sorry. It is a small step to lining targets up in a flat field from there. A field or 3D archer should learn to shoot from any stance, it's part of the game.



QUOTE=cenochs;1065073265]How about some supervision on whom ever sets the ranges for the IBO and check max distances and stop setting targets where people have a increased chance of falling and hurting themselves! No since in setting a course for IRONMAN we are archers not tri athletes!!! How hard it is to set the stakes so the shooters have level footing.. It is not fun to stand on hillsides all day.. If you want to do this kind of range sitting keep it to the Bowhunter class all other classes have nothing to do with hunting all others are target shooter classes...[/QUOTE]


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't agree with that either. If that was the case, no shootin in the rain either, bright sunshine or low light conditions. That is all a factor and the tuff will survive. We like to call it PRACTICE!!!


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

cenochs said:


> How about some supervision on whom ever sets the ranges for the IBO and check max distances and stop setting targets where people have a increased chance of falling and hurting themselves! No since in setting a course for IRONMAN we are archers not tri athletes!!! How hard it is to set the stakes so the shooters have level footing.. It is not fun to stand on hillsides all day.. If you want to do this kind of range sitting keep it to the Bowhunter class all other classes have nothing to do with hunting all others are target shooter classes...



I'm not down with the level footing thing either most of the fun for me is the terrain if you want flat even shots go shoot spots


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

AdAstraAirow said:


> Keeping the shoots moving at a legal and reasonable pace. I experienced 6 hours and 10 minutes to shoot 30 targets and I will never subject myself to that again.
> 
> Mark


I agree.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Alright scrap the level footing just don't put targets where you have to use a rope to safely get to the target!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

with the ibo being a bit closer for me i would like to see a known yardage class, but i'm pretty laid back


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

*I agree with cenochs*
The roots of the IBO are deeply enbedded to fight for the preservation of bowhunting and our rights as sportsman. The purpose of this organization all along. The major tounaments are a way to raise funds for this fight.
I know the ranges are or were in the beginning to be set up in hunting situation way. 
Not anymore. It has gotten bigger than that. It is a National Archery competition plain and simple. 
How many of you go to a local club and pay $37 to shoot 40 targets and call it bowhunting practice? They would let you shoot 3 times aroung for that price.
Now you tell me you would drive 4 or 5 hours and pay the $37 for bowhunting practice. PHOOY
You are there to test your shooting ability against other ARCHERS who most likely are bowhunters.
I am a little over middle age and would like good footing. It seems whoever sets the stakes, whether it's the IBO or ASA, goes out of their way to see how unlevel a spot they can find for shooters to stand. I wish they had to shoot from that stake. They would have different outlook then.
I appreciate and thank all who work on getting these ranges out. I know first hand how much work is involved. Just wish they would think about what they're doing before they drive that stake. IMO


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

bowjoe1800 said:


> *I agree with cenochs*
> The roots of the IBO are deeply enbedded to fight for the preservation of bowhunting and our rights as sportsman. The purpose of this organization all along. The major tounaments are a way to raise funds for this fight.
> I know the ranges are or were in the beginning to be set up in hunting situation way.
> Not anymore. It has gotten bigger than that. It is a National Archery competition plain and simple.
> ...


They are thinking about were they pound that stake in. It's where it is for a reason. It's one of the things that seperate 3D and other spot competitions.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Can we please allow cameras on the range now?
> 
> EVERRYONE has a camera on their phone, and pics of the IBO Worlds are evrywhere...so whats the harm in busting out the pioint and shoot once and a while>?


Because they have range finder aps, and texting target distances. Most are here to shoot targets and honestly have fun, not cheat. Leave the phone in the car.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Known yardage and shotgun starts.


----------



## dwm323 (Aug 31, 2008)

Known distance class. Alot of shooters in known 45 class at ASA shoots. IBO would probably attract some K45/K50 shooters if they had a comparable class.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

bowjoe1800 said:


> *I agree with cenochs*
> The roots of the IBO are deeply enbedded to fight for the preservation of bowhunting and our rights as sportsman. The purpose of this organization all along. The major tounaments are a way to raise funds for this fight.
> I know the ranges are or were in the beginning to be set up in hunting situation way.
> Not anymore. It has gotten bigger than that. It is a National Archery competition plain and simple.
> ...


[/I]

I think you took it the wrong way when I said we call it practice. I think that most of us that attend the IBO shoots, practice at home or at a local shoots on differant shots and terrain. Also, we like to make it difficult for our footing. That is probally why the IBO made a rule as to where you can not ulter the terrain around the stake. I used to see alot of shooters, who would dig in, or place rocks in to level up there body to make it easier. Now with the rule in effect, it makes everyone in each class shoot with the same footing...


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

dwm323 said:


> Known distance class. Alot of shooters in known 45 class at ASA shoots. IBO would probably attract some K45/K50 shooters if they had a comparable class.


I agree but they don't need 2 classes just one class called known and shoot to 50 yards!! I would say it would attract over 100 shooters..


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

cenochs said:


> I agree but they don't need 2 classes just one class called known and shoot to 50 yards!! I would say it would attract over 100 shooters..


X2......I would definitely be one of those 100+ 

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I would like a known yardage class male 50, female 45. 

The small local shoots are the roots of everything. I would like to see some things changed to help with target wear.

1- speed limit 300fps
2-smaller arrow diameter than 2712
3-hc class moved back to 40


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

cenochs said:


> I agree but they don't need 2 classes just one class called known and shoot to 50 yards!! I would say it would attract over 100 shooters..


More than it would draw from asa, i think you'd see transfers from within ibo classes. It may also tap into some of the NE field shooters.

And why only one stake? You've got hunter and AHC.

typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> More than it would draw from asa, i think you'd see transfers from within ibo classes. It may also tap into some of the NE field shooters.
> 
> And why only one stake? You've got hunter and AHC.
> 
> typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


ASA and IBO already have to many classes and 5 yards isn't going to make a big difference so one class is all that is needed and the more people in one class the more receive $$! I wish the ASA would set 2 ranges just for known put the men in one class and the women on the same ranges also that would be about 160 shooters that would put about 4 to a stake!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

cenochs said:


> ASA and IBO already have to many classes and 5 yards isn't going to make a big difference so one class is all that is needed and the more people in one class the more receive $$! I wish the ASA would set 2 ranges just for known put the men in one class and the women on the same ranges also that would be about 160 shooters that would put about 4 to a stake!!


Its not about 5 yards. Its about who goes in which class.


Do you think the majority of the shooters who would play would do so against the pros that currently shoot K50?

One class bars growth.



typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

I feel that the "hunter" class needs to be revamped. Arrow size restrictions, speed limits, hunting set up only. move the rest to Advanced hunter. along with this get rid of the screw in tips for Advanced hunter, after all this is now a target shoot.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

cenochs said:


> How about some supervision on whom ever sets the ranges for the IBO and check max distances and stop setting targets where people have a increased chance of falling and hurting themselves! No since in setting a course for IRONMAN we are archers not tri athletes!!! How hard it is to set the stakes so the shooters have level footing.. It is not fun to stand on hillsides all day.. If you want to do this kind of range sitting keep it to the Bowhunter class all other classes have nothing to do with hunting all others are target shooter classes...


I cannot agree with this "flat footing" and no fun to stand on hillsides all day either! In outdoor shooting, uneven footing is part of the game. Also, in NFAA...and NAA/WAF...you are NOT going to get accommodated by use of an umbrella to block the wind for you like they accommodate it in ASA and IBO.
Shoot outside? Then learn to cope with the uphill/downhills, learn to cope with the WIND, learn to cope with the rain WHEN it happens, learn to cope with the lighting differences, learn how to shoot with toes pointing up or pointing down; learn how to shoot with one foot above the other one, be it your back foot or your front foot; just the way it is outdoors on FIELD shooting. 
Practice under those conditions and you'll have a better chance; avoid practicing in less that desirable conditions and you'd better be prepared for a butt-whoopin'. Get used to not having an umbie to block the wind for you, too.

NO NEED to have "level footing" like a walk in the park. While there are a lot of field courses that are relatively flat, there are also a lot of them that aren't either. Some will have "reasonably level" shooting pads by the stakes, while others won't.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rhyno_071 said:


> I agree.


Yes, isn't it amazing that "field" takes too long for four people in a group to shoot 112 shots in 4-5 hours, and yet apparently for 3-D, it is OK to take 6 hours to shoot 30 shots or 40 shots? So much for THAT excuse that is being used by 3-Ders that "Field shooting TAKES TOO LONG", or "I don't wanna be out there all day."
Last time I shot an IBO a few years back...took us almost 3 HOURS to shoot our final 10 targets! 10 shots in 3 hours! Good GAWD! What happened to ENFORCING those time limits, Pros or not?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

cenochs said:


> Alright scrap the level footing just don't put targets where you have to use a rope to safely get to the target!!


I'll sure agree with that one! Although in my many years of field shooting nation-wide (38 of the contiguous USA States), I've only experienced needing a rope to get to the bales a couple of times. Most field courses are not set up to make you a mountain goat to get to the bales to score, nor are they set so poorly that you have to be a goat to get to the next target either.
I have been on a few where if it is raining or has rained, climbing or descending hills can be tricky; but under dry conditions, those same courses are just fine. You learn not to wear tenni runners on ANY field course and to wear quality hiking boots; afterall, it is FIELD shooting, haha.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

cenochs said:


> I agree but they don't need 2 classes just one class called known and shoot to 50 yards!! I would say it would attract over 100 shooters..


This is a must IBO!!! Take a risk, add the class and see what happens. The range finder is one of the biggest tools used in bow hunting today. 

1 class, 50 yd max, center 12, no speed limit. I'm in. Sounds like a fun day to me!!!


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd like to see pre-registration and assigned shooting times. If you just want to come and shoot when-ever..great...$20 entry fee, and you shoot for a trophy.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

cenochs said:


> ASA and IBO already have to many classes and 5 yards isn't going to make a big difference so one class is all that is needed and the more people in one class the more receive $$! I wish the ASA would set 2 ranges just for known put the men in one class and the women on the same ranges also that would be about 160 shooters that would put about 4 to a stake!!


Great point! I agree fully. IBO loses out on the known distance and spot shooters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> Its not about 5 yards. Its about who goes in which class.
> 
> 
> Do you think the majority of the shooters who would play would do so against the pros that currently shoot K50?
> ...


I agree, but would like to see them at least do a trial with one class for men in 2013. 50 yard max and women 45.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

ahcnc said:


> I'd like to see pre-registration and assigned shooting times. If you just want to come and shoot when-ever..great...$20 entry fee, and you shoot for a trophy.


I like this idea, setup a couple ranges for people wanting to show up anytime they want to shoot for a trophy but don't count there score for shooter of the year points. Just shooters that pre-register with shoot times get to count score for shooter of the year!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

MrKrabs said:


> I agree, but would like to see them at least do a trial with one class for men in 2013. 50 yard max and women 45.


I feel the same have a one year trial period.. And I think one thing that has hurt the K50 is the entry fee money this class was susposed to be a Pro Class with contingency but that never really happened so keep the entry fee to say 75$!!


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

So far from reading most of these posts it sounds like everyone wants to turn the IBO into the ASA. Keep the IBO the way it is I enjoy the walk through the woods and feel we already have enough classes, more would only lesson the competition in existing classes. I feel the majority of the ASA shooters won't travel north since the shoots usually are within a week of each other. The same can be said for the IBO shooters, I know myslef I would probably shoot some ASA but when I return home from one weekend adventure I usually don't feel much like driving another 12 hours to another with today's cost of fuel, hotels and food it just doesn't justify additional travel. We are also talking about the winner of most any amateur class walking away with less than 200 dollars. You will have a few that would do both but them numbers being small will not support any real consistent growth in the sport. If we want growth it won't come fast and it will have to involve our youth but with today's hi-tec gadgets these kids have I don't see this generation knocking down doors to shoot bows. Another deterrent today because of MONEY generated most states have crossbows legal during archery season so they don't even have to practice to spend a weekend with dad hunting, just pull the trigger.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Since no one has said it or I just forgot that it was posted but please reduce the classes!!! IBO has 2 many classes and when I added up the totals for the IBO worlds some classes had 1 and 2 shooters!! More shooters in a class the more shooters will receive payout. Everybody doesn't need a class!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I think there are way too many compound classes where you only really need 3.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

*Design the new IBO*. Use ASA as a model. Change venues occasionally and promote archery not buddy shooting. IBO is primitive, unfriendly, and isolated in the NE. It could be a huge organization with positive leadership and expansion. The midwest and southwest are fertile grounds for expansion and hungry for an effective organization which wants to satisfy the shooter. That takes individual leadership, not direction from a committee of non-shooting old cronies who have thus far shown no interest in satisfying the shooting public. Bring the IBO out of the stone age and develop a really fun product like the ASA - especially the additional events which generate lots of income and satisfy the shooters who spend their hard-earned money to come shoot a few targets and then head back to the hotel room/TV since there is no more shooting opportunity.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

*Spelling*



Joseph McCluske said:


> So far from reading most of these posts it sounds like everyone wants to turn the IBO into the ASA. Keep the IBO the way it is I enjoy the walk through the woods and feel we already have enough classes, more would only lesson the competition in existing classes. I feel the majority of the ASA shooters won't travel north since the shoots usually are within a week of each other. The same can be said for the IBO shooters, I know myslef I would probably shoot some ASA but when I return home from one weekend adventure I usually don't feel much like driving another 12 hours to another with today's cost of fuel, hotels and food it just doesn't justify additional travel. We are also talking about the winner of most any amateur class walking away with less than 200 dollars. You will have a few that would do both but them numbers being small will not support any real consistent growth in the sport. If we want growth it won't come fast and it will have to involve our youth but with today's hi-tec gadgets these kids have I don't see this generation knocking down doors to shoot bows. Another deterrent today because of MONEY generated most states have crossbows legal during archery season so they don't even have to practice to spend a weekend with dad hunting, just pull the trigger.


Some of the reasons kids aren't knocking down the doors is there is no information available to them to keep track of the sport! No coverage no interviews no one for them to look up to! No cool young guns that get coverage and get publicity for younger kids to lookup to.. IBO takes the Pros and sets them a course 50 miles awaIy from the shooters kids never get to see them or get autographs it is the sports own fault they have never tried to promote the sport.. They like to keep it a little secret! How about doing a segment on ESPN on E:60 with Levi that will get the word out!! This is the only sport I have been involved in that would rather cut their own throats than change and grow!!! They need to spend some of that money we shooters give them and hire a PR firm to help spread the word! At the Pro Ams and Triple Crown events bring in some country artist one evening for a show and bring in some big name hunting show personalities for seminars or autographs! Get some big name sporting athletes involved and kids will follow I am just a college educated red neck with ideas that's all it takes and things will get better, as long as no one wants to ruffle feathers and keep stroking old egos nothing will change and by the time my son starts to shoot we will still be having this same conversation!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Hey guys maybe one more week and then I sending it.

Try to keep your thoughts directed to IBO CEO and disscussion on another thread. I hope he gets it and lets me know
DB


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

I do hope the IBO keeps an open mind on any fiture changes in rules, classes and venues. At the same time I urge them to ignore those that want to change the IBO to ASA type of organization and aren't even IBO members. The IBO needs to listen to the concerns of the members. If any others want to have any say, then buy a membership and support the IBO.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Forget the pre-assigned shooting times at the triple crown...leave that for the worlds..

Only change i would like to see is make sure the groups are busted...at least one stranger


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

Known Distance class.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

arrowpuller said:


> Forget the pre-assigned shooting times at the triple crown...leave that for the worlds..
> 
> Only change i would like to see is make sure the groups are busted...at least one stranger


Until this change is made...The Triple Crown will never be a true Championship...Just a glorified local shoot..I've stood by this for years, still do. Pre-Registration/Shoot times are a must.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I can see where a known class would be a huge draw and like the idea in theory until it gets down to the state level. The state IBO qualifiers that I've been to are setup as one range with multiple stakes for each target with a mix of shooters of different classes. Now if you put known shooters out there with a yardage sheet or even just a rangefinder, that makes it WAY to easy for people to cheat.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

ahcnc said:


> Until this change is made...The Triple Crown will never be a true Championship...Just a glorified local shoot..I've stood by this for years, still do. Pre-Registration/Shoot times are a must.


With Ya Brother!!!!!!


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Kinda disagree with Shotgun starts and preregistration for triple crown. Just in my own opinion.
But breaking up groups is a must. Known yardage class would be a good addition. 
Wouldnt mine seeing one of triple crown shoots moved once a year or a rotation of some sort to add some variety in ranges and terrain. Also it would be nice to see a addition of a Western Triple Crown to involve more people in the IBO.
There are many great ideas posted on this thread and thank DB for starting it. Just hope the IBO takes some of them into consideration.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

I think guys have covered issues that I would like to see addressed....Now to those who say they are quitting IBO and going to ASA....for years people have complained about Ken running the show and wanting him gone...Now there's a new President and guys don't want to give him a chance and still complain they are going to ASA...I guess some people just will never be happy.

Changes are coming so lets see what happens!


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

My opinion is that all organizations need to remember the blue collar guys that normally make up the majority. This organization nor any other would be around unless you have a following. Most guys spend more than they will ever win back and everyone wants a sponsor and to be recognized for their scores. It seems if paybacks were better and the recognition for your lower classes and especially your youth would increase, the moral would increase. The Pro's have such a influence but it seems there are seperations between them and the lower class guys. Without the lower class there would be no Pro's around because the organization would fold. The amount of $ spent on sights,rest, arrows and bowsare unreal but companies need to remember this. I just hope that the CEO's consider what their supporters request...


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

They just need to have some range officials circulating the courses. Random pre shoot equipment check at the registration tents and equipment checks of everyone after your completed the course. Bust groups period, not hard to see who's buddies with who. Rotate the shoots around every few years.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Send out surveys to the membership. Results of the survey gives you a pulse on what the membership wants. You could do this electronically and reduce cost. Heck you could do survey questions on FB for free. When was the last time the IBO asked you of your opinion? Set up a couple of PC's at registration have it run you through multiple issues and select a multiple choice answer. Just like a voting booth. I bet you come up with a lot of 80/20 results. Go with the 80% and you will make most the membership happy. You'll never make them all happy.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Hallsway said:


> Send out surveys to the membership. Results of the survey gives you a pulse on what the membership wants. You could do this electronically and reduce cost. Heck you could do survey questions on FB for free. When was the last time the IBO asked you of your opinion? Set up a couple of PC's at registration have it run you through multiple issues and select a multiple choice answer. Just like a voting booth. I bet you come up with a lot of 80/20 results. Go with the 80% and you will make most the membership happy. You'll never make them all happy.


Bingo, good post, most likely half the posts here are not even members of the IBO...


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Bingo, good post, most likely half the posts here are not even members of the IBO...


 Exactly Joe. Mystery posters that won't fill out their profile, ASA shooters that use every chance to criticize the IBO and backyard archers that admit they don't shoot 3D archery. The're really doing a lot to promote archery.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

it would be nice if they set up an information gathering spot like suggested for the members. Big changes are being made with little dicussions with the actual membership which dues are paid. Kind of like giving taxation with no real repesentation.


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

Please keep growing the Tradworlds shoot. Its a great shoot and the best thing IBO has done for us trad shooters in years. I have nothing against what a person shoots be it compound or crossbow but us trad shooters do have a difficult time shooting among compounds mostly because of the wait times. Just a to compare I will be shooting a large trad shoot this weekend. Its 60 targets double staked. Thats 120 shots I will do in one day and I expect I will have fun and be finished with it in about 4-6 hours and still not be too tired to drive home. Its very difficult to go from that to shooting 10 targets in two hours at the normal IBO shoots. This is why trad shooter numbers started dwindling. The IBO trad worlds is a great outlet for us to shoot and have fun and still compete at a top level.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

cenochs said:


> Shoot times ! Shotgun starts !! Random groups !!!


In a nut shell! 

As long as 3 buddies and a single stranger is considered a "busted" group there will always be problems.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Sooo basically run them like a ASA shoot from what I gather, and for godsakes move one to Wi:wink:


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Bust up the groupies, and made a well concerted effort to stop the cheating. It's embarrassing. The Beginner Class (Which is Hunter Class) should be for beginners! I place where a beginner can build his confidence among others new to the sport and not be humiliated by a "Beginner" shooting 30 up! This is counter productive to growing our sport.
If there is that much interest to be the "Baddest Some***** from 35 yards" then create a hunter pro class with big entry fees and big paybacks.

Study the ASA's youth division and at the very least...Copy it! Hopefully you could even improve it (Don't know how). Your youth division of bringing a child from FBH (Non-competitive, sunshine and waterfalls) to Cub class where you need to shoot 34 up at the age of 9 if you want to be competitive is spirit-breaking to a young person and is the reason my family has left the IBO.

The kids are the future...Everybody says that so lets do something to make their journey into competitive archery a little more enjoyable! Break up the ages a little more, start with a hunter set up that is more affordable for parents. I've wasted this argument on Ken for over three years! Nothing ever changes except we get forwarded on to some one else. Let's make some real changes and actually listen to the customer!


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Bingo, good post, most likely half the posts here are not even members of the IBO...


Or former members like myself that don't have a class to shoot in the IBO.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

more transparency as to how decisions are made and who makes them.
i have not been able to find a copy of the organization's incorporation papers and bylaws anywhere.

btw, i was a dues paying member of ibo for a number of years but did not re-up this year because i did not like the format they use for the triple crown. most of those problems have been previously mentioned.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with the comment about the kids, especially the cub class. My son shot the worlds for the first time this year at 12 years old. He shot against other kids who were shooting adult bows that were smoking fast. With a 25 yard max distance they were easily shooting without adjusting their sight at all. Just hold where the middle of the 11 is and shoot. With a lens in their sight I don't doubt they could see most of the 11's while aiming. Some of these kids were actually 13 years old, it can be done by the rules. How is a 9 year old going to compete with that. My son really enjoyed the shoot, made a few new friends and was happy with how he shot. So I have no concerns for his sake. But I don't see how this is fair or encouraging to those younger kids in the cub class. 
I also don't like the set up for the Triple Crown shoots, so we don't go. But I think making the TC shoots like the Worlds may lower participation. Not everyone can get away for two or three days for each shoot. Work, family and life in general get in the way. But I won't try and compete when it is so easy for others to win with their pencils. It gets done at local shoots where there is nothing at stake, so I don't doubt it happens at a national level shoot on occasion. There has to be a better way to accommodate the majority of shooters. At least make an effort, try some different formats, get some input from the shooters. At least it will look like the IBO is trying and is concerned. But I really love the World Championship shoots! I would NOT want to see the IBO change to the ASA format for the courses, I don't care for it. Maybe for one year change the format of the TC shoots to that of the Worlds, see how it works and if it affects attendance.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I know I will get flamed for some of my comments here but these are just my opinions on things I have seen over the years in the IBO. I understand that running these shoots is like a double edge sword and changes can work both ways but here it goes,,,
The comments about the busted groups is dead on, that's the only way that groups can police themselves. Range officials on the courses is also a must for any rules questions that may come up within a group. 
The shotgun starts and shoot times probably will not ever work with the way IBO sets their courses with the walk-through type set ups. Would be a big cluster in my opinion.
There is some change coming with what I see in the schedule for 2013, the southerns have been a joke for a while now. Measely numbers mostly made up of northern shooters. Heck, most Pros are simply not going and giving up the chance at SOY by not getting the extra scores in.
Now this is where it gets complicated, many are saying that a change in venues would be great. The chances of that happening are going to be slim when the host club officers are also IBO directors. That would be like cutting their own throats. Not saying these guys don't do their jobs well handling their clubs or the IBO affairs, but saying it seems like a conflict of interest to me. 
I wish the new leaders well in taking this to the next level. Input from the masses of supporters would be a good start to progressing. They are the IBO and not the ASA and should remain that way. Just following the ASA protocol isn't going to help. There is some good in both orgs but it does seem that the ASA is a bit more supporter friendly as a whole.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Got an idea I am all for shotgun starts with random individuals that is why I won't shoot a IBO. I agree the layout of a IBO course would be hard to do a shotgun start not unless they redesigned there range like ASA but I know many of you don't like that style.. My idea would still have shoot times and would not allow anyone to show up and shoot when the wanted which is a black eye for the IBO. How about at pre-registeration or registeration at the shoot you where given a course and a start time kinda like golf. If you would start at 9AM and have a group start every 10 minutes that's 6 groups and hour for say 7 hours that would put 168 shooters through in a given day this may need adjusted but and Idea. Pre Registered shooters would also get there pick of shooting times also. Have a range official sign your score card at the first target and put a starting time on it, then at 10 target intervals a range official would check your card for your starting time and progress on the course to see whom is shooting slow. Only shoot 30 targets on Saturday and 10 Sunday. No more jumping out of your truck shooting 40 Friday and running home. These shoots aren't local club shoots they are susposed to be national triple crown events and should be treated as one. The IBO has to stop the let anybody shoot any day any time they want it just does not look good for the organization and shooters.


----------



## Mike Gossard (Nov 14, 2009)

I believe that the IBO should require a set of requirements that host clubs must adhere to in order to hold a shoot. 
3 year contact with a 30-day out clause by either party after year one.
Require Host clubs to set good shoots ~ I have shot the same courses at Erie in the last two years and they get closer & closer to the main road
Courses set within the guidelines of the rules - no exceptions & reviewed by IBO staff prior to the event
Ample Porta Potties & water stations set on the course, showers & rest rooms to allow camping at the site. Bedford - grade C-, Erie - grade F, Merango - grade A (IMO) 
Senior / Master Classes should be set mindful of the age of the class for access
Leave amateur & Pro classes as is.
Bring back the 12 ring instead of the 11

Survey & listen to the membership
Survey & listen o the vendors ~ encourage fellowship and an event type atmosphere

Awards always on the last day of he event.

I appreciate the fact that some people come to these shoots on Friday night or Saturday to shoot Saturday & Sunday with not having to take a vacation day. I agree with them that they would rather save that vacation day for hunting. I think that shoot tee times may actually decrease attendance. I also think that the event should make me want to stick around for the people, the vendors, and of course the competition. Many folks come and leave, pros are non existent and it is not their fault because there is nothing to keep people around. When I camp at Bedford it is a good time because we make it a good time. The key element there is that you can camp with very limited facilities. Erie you can camp on site, many do, but there aren't any facilities. I go to the KOA. Merango is excellent, look how many campers showed up!

I also think that if the amateur courses are set to difficult, we can scare the new folks off. The move up list may need some work.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Mike Gossard said:


> I believe that the IBO should require a set of requirements that host clubs must adhere to in order to hold a shoot.
> 3 year contact with a 30-day out clause by either party after year one.
> Require Host clubs to set good shoots ~ I have shot the same courses at Erie in the last two years and they get closer & closer to the main road
> Courses set within the guidelines of the rules - no exceptions & reviewed by IBO staff prior to the event
> ...


Nice post, agree here.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I will say in asa i have a ton of fun in tge team shoots.

In Metropolis i had Art Brown and we had a blast! I have enjoyed every one of them....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Bring a major national shoot to NC, SC and VA and you will have a bucket load of people attend. Targets don't matter, but bust cheaters up and have scorers and shoot times. Get the local boy scout troops or 4 H clubs involved. Pay them say $400 a weekend to score all the targets. It would work because the same target would be scored the same. Also it would help introduce them all to archery. They could benefit and raise money as well as archery and the IBO.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I would have to say keep ASA as ASA just improve on it. Keep IBO as IBO, just improve on it. Get members involved. Keep them up to date.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

- Known class.
I hate to bring up the ASA but it would be foolish not to at least review public information such as the number of archers shooting "K45" in ASA. It is getting to be a _major _class.

-Evaluate course layouts at tournaments hosted at ski resorts.
It shouldn't be a physical challenge to shoot a range. I know many will disagree but their are a lot of folks that give a lot to archery that do not need to be slipping and sliding down rocky gullies. I love the ski lifts and the views of the country side but I hate to hear of people getting hurt, shooting in dangerous weather conditions or simply being over whelmed by the rugged terrain. On a personal level I have absolutely no problem with the courses and in fact really enjoy the ski resort terrain.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bearlee said:


> Bring a major national shoot to NC, SC and VA and you will have a bucket load of people attend. Targets don't matter, but bust cheaters up and have scorers and shoot times. Get the local boy scout troops or 4 H clubs involved. Pay them say $400 a weekend to score all the targets. It would work because the same target would be scored the same. Also it would help introduce them all to archery. They could benefit and raise money as well as archery and the IBO.


No way! Way too many guys would bully the kids!! I know there would be embarrassing moments that I would not want to be even remotely associated with. One of the reasons IBO scores are always suspect is that the one guy in the group that makes the group "busted" can all too often be overwhelmed by the other 3. I understand your idea but to put kids out on a course alone to deal with men and their archery egos I feel isn't a good idea.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Bring a big shoot closer to the center of the nation. I will support any org that brings competitive shoots to Iowa.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Dan, 

Ive racked and scraped to buy what Mckenzie targets that I can in order to be competitive for both IBO and ASA. I am not going to buy Rinehardt targets to shoot IBO. My decission is Not because that I dont like their targets, just a matter of economics and common sense. I have shot and enjoyed several IBO events over the last 20+ yrs. They (IBO) made a choice based on economics. Im doing the same thing. It just makes more sense to me to shoot ASA rather IBO becasue most (not all) of the ASA events are closer and they still have Mckenzie targets.

For those who may read this and think I'm praising ASA and slamming IBO, your mistaken. I'll be the 1st to admit the ASA IS NOT PERFECT, but IMHO it is the best 3D org for my family and I to attend. God speed to both orgs.
cleatus


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I would like to see them post the payouts sooner. It has been what 3+ wks since worlds and nothing yet.
I also agree with a pro pin class for AHC.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Have some shoots closer to OK! 
Bust the groups. I'm in favor of paying more entry for higher payouts if I'm not handing my hard earned cash to a pencil pusher (applies to all archery tournaments)
I don't care what targets you use, Id just like more choices to shoot some bigger 3Ds without driving 9+ hours


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

WhitBri said:


> Bring a big shoot closer to the center of the nation. I will support any org that brings competitive shoots to Iowa.


I have wondered why there are not any shoots in Iowa. Seems to be a pretty big bowhunting state.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

find the cheaters and throw them out forever!!!!

have stake times like ASA....bust up the buddys shooting together


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sunday the last day. Sending this oof on Monday.

Hope he reads this and gives him some ideas.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice one, DB. Many good ideas and thoughts and old problems addressed. If only half are put in place/corrected.....


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

i think you should have your class on your IBO card so when you go to a big shoots you have to shoot that class.
2 years ago i know a couple guys who did not shoot hunter class at Nelsonville but still went and shot another class because they didn't want to fall in that top 10% and have to move out of that class.
so other guys who wouldn't have been in that 10% got moved into it and had to get out of HC and to me thats BS.
if your card says HC you have to shoot it if you want to change do it the next year or turn your old card into the IBO and get another one sent to you with the class your changing too.

JMO


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for starting this DB, really good idea. I think they should figure out a way to enforce time at the stake and keep things moving. Shoots take way to long. And definatey no more than two friends/family per group.


----------

